# Need Cannibal Witches sound fx



## Acererak (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi all, 

I am looking specifically for a witch coven sound fx, preferrably sounds of horrific, bloodthirsty crones as opposed to traditional cackling or squeaky witches. After a thorough Google search I was surprised that I could not find anything close to this. Are there any digital downloads out there that fit this description? I'd prefer to find one that is already composed as I don't have the time or wherewithal to do my own mixing. 

Please help?


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

*What exactly are you looking for? I'm an audio engineer at TV station and I might be able to work something up. Are you wanting the sound F/x with it or just the witches reading spells and what not? How long does it need to be? Thunder, forest sounds, crickets, toads, owls? I could put them in a drippy cave. I would do most the voice work myself, but I may be able to get a few female coworkers to help out. Not sure if they can pull of a witch accent, but I can ask.*


----------



## Acererak (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey thanks Fright Boy! My display will be of a gingerbread candy house on the outside (a la Hansel and Gretel) but a charnel abbatoir on the inside, if that helps conjure ideas of what I am after. I am looking for the sounds of witches (three to be exact but not necessary, as long as there is more than one) howling, cackling and generally making crude, gutteral one or two-word remarks like "plump boy" or "nice and fat". Remember the green hag from the movie "Legend"? Like that basically. They are in a hut, so the sounds of a bubbling cauldron and chopping sounds would be very appropriate as well as maybe a cat screech here and there. Maybe a whimpering child as my display will also feature a caged young girl. Whatever else you can think of that would suit this is more than welcome, dripping noises are certainly good. 

As far as length goes, I guess around 5 minutes worth? I will be looping it so whatever you think is best.

Thanks again and please let me know if this is manageable.


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

*Sure, I can work something up. I can start on it Monday. I have grabbed some sounds from animated witches already from youtube. Witch Spells no extra charge. *


----------



## Acererak (Jun 1, 2011)

Fright Boy, I can't tell you how much I appreciate you doing this for me. I thought if I was lucky I'd get a link to a download or something, not customized work! Whatever you can come up with I am sure will be extremely helpful, so again I thank you. If there is any more info you need just ask.

Cheers!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You might look for the sounds of animals eating to add into the mix. That would help with the slurping eating noises, beyond that the witches chants and the comments as you've already noted seem like they'd give you a pretty good start.
Will guests actually see the witches, or just hear them?


----------



## Acererak (Jun 1, 2011)

fontgeek said:


> You might look for the sounds of animals eating to add into the mix. That would help with the slurping eating noises, beyond that the witches chants and the comments as you've already noted seem like they'd give you a pretty good start.
> Will guests actually see the witches, or just hear them?


 Yes, the guests will walk through the inside of the hut where I will have three static witch props around a large cauldron. The rest of the inside of the hut will be decorated with body parts, witch paraphernalia (books, bats, potions, etc.) as well as the caged child I mentioned. We are still in the process of putting this display together, so I have no pictures to post yet.


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

Id really be interested in this as well, I'm trying to get away from the "classic" witch sound track that everyone does, something a little darker would be amazing.


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

*If you have some ideas of some more things for the witches to say they would be very helpful. Getting a late start on it. I forgot that I had taken the begining of the week off. I was thinking of her maybe looking for ingredients; "Looks like I am almost out of Eye of Newt." Hard to come up with things for her to say with out them sounding corny or too morbid.
*


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Maybe comments about cooking times, spices (needed and or overused), comments on the quality of the meat, favorite cuts, etc.?
The spices or ingredients can be as simple or exotic as you want to get.


----------



## Acererak (Jun 1, 2011)

Fright Boy said:


> *If you have some ideas of some more things for the witches to say they would be very helpful. Getting a late start on it. I forgot that I had taken the begining of the week off. I was thinking of her maybe looking for ingredients; "Looks like I am almost out of Eye of Newt." Hard to come up with things for her to say with out them sounding corny or too morbid.
> *


I have come up with a few personality types for my witches, they are basically archetypes but with a more macabre bent. Witch #1 is the oldest of the sisters, she is the more intelligent of the three and the "voice of reason' but also the most cruel and sadistic. Witch #2 is the tall skinny one who is the most flamboyant and boisterous, but not very bright. Witch #3 is by far the most savage and bloodthirsty, eager to eat and kill (in that order). Here is some sample dialogue that I devised:

Witch #2: "Oooh look, some pretty children have come to visit us. Throw them in the pot!"

Witch #3 (with wet lip-smacking sounds): "Why waste time? Lets eat them raw, start with the heads!"

Witch #1: "No, sisters. First we must prep them with pain and suffering, then season them with hopelessness. Then we will slowly bring them to a boil and listen to the screams. Then we chew the fat!"

Witch #2: "I want the little boy! Girls always stick to my teeth!"

Witch #3: "Mmmm....so hungry..."

I know that's a far cry from the one or two-word phrases I initially requested, but the more I thought about it the more I realized more phrasing was needed. Feel free to use some, all or none of it as you see fit. There should definitely be some lecherous grunting and lip smacking sounds intermingled with the dialogue and I'd welcome some more traditional "missing recipe" dialogue as well. Bubbling sounds cat screeches and drips would also make this very good.

I'm not sure if this is feasible, but I had an idea for a background noise that could be very unnerving. Its a sound effect from the opening scene of the original 1974 Texas Chainsaw Massacre. The opening scene is of flash bulb pops from a camera taking pictures of a corpse. The flash is accompanied by this eerie squeal that I believe is actually the sound of a film reel rewinding in an old fashioned camera. Can that squeal sound (or both the flash bulb pop and the squeal) be captured and mixed into the sound effects of the witches? Just an idea I thought I'd throw out there.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

*Thanks. That is very helpful. So far I have a night time forest sound with a bubbling cauldron over a fire. I have about 10 min worth of that and it can be set at a loop without a break in sound. The more dialog the better. I don't need to fill every min and will repeat it as necessary to fill up the time. Will probably put a 6 sec break between conversations. Having a helluva time finding the sound of a weeping/sobbing child. Crying babies are no problem, but it just sounds wrong. If any one has the sound of a sobbing child I sure could use it right now. I did find a woman sobbing that I may be able to pitch shift and see if that works. Let me know if there are any other requests or changes.
I will check in my sound library for a "flashbulb" sound. Is there a specific reason this sound would fit in the environment? Please explain the scene better. I was thinking of witches in a cabin or a cavern. It would sound rather empty without some sort of background (wind, rain, thunder).
*


----------



## Acererak (Jun 1, 2011)

Basically, I have created a witches' hut reminiscent of the candy house from Hansel and Gretel. My backyard is staged to look like an old forest with the candy house in it, much like the story. On the outside it is very colorful and similar to a gingerbread house with lots of candies, icing and sweets. The interior of the house, however, is more horrific: three witches around a large cauldron (with a fog machine for effects), a cooked corpse, various body parts strung along the ceiling and a caged little girl whose mouth has been removed so there is only skin where her mouth should be (the little girl is a life sized realistic doll but she had a big smile on her face, so the witches "silenced' her.) One witch (#3) is behind a counter top where a bloody head in a cake prop sits, as well as some bloody entrails and bits. There are also the usual trappings like old books, fetishes, a black cat prop, skulls, etc. It is about the size of a typical backyard woodshed and is very packed with props, but onlookers may walk through it.

As for the reason for the flash bulb/film squeal sound effect, its just a creepy noise that is suitable for any haunt scenario, not necessarily witch specific. Not mandatory by any means, especially if its difficult to find or mix in with the rest. Your forest sounds and bubbling cauldron over a fire are certainly excellent choices for my display and will fit in nicely. 

Ugh, I tried to post some pictures but alas, the site keeps refusing them as "invalid files" every time I try to upload. I will try again later to get some pictures to you. Is there an email I could send them to? Just shoot me a PM if you want and I will send some to you.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Keep in mind that you can't link photos directly to you thread/forum, it, the photo, needs to be linked to and by a hosted by a site like Photobucket, Youtube, your own website, etc.

You might look at Youtube for recordings of kids crying, throwing a tantrum, sobbing, etc. The sounds can be captured and edited quite easily.


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

I am just about done with this. I grabbed some witches from online sources to fill it up some since I only had the one script. 
How much space do you want between the repeat of the script? I put about 10 sec of just background before the witches say another phrase and this is broke up with a cackle, so there is about 5 sec where all you have is the background. I can change this if you want less time in between. Just wasn't sure how long you expected people to hang around your scene.

I can send this to you in two ways. 1. I can put it all on one file and you can play it through one speaker system OR 2. I can send it to you as one file for the witches and another for the background.

Please message me your email address and I should have it to you by Tue. I hope it's what you are looking for. If not, I can change it for next year.


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

*Good idea fontgeek. I wast thinking of making things up like Dragon's Blood, Dust From a Grave, etc. Kind of ran out of things and started thinking about things from Harry Potter. 
As I told the OP, I can alter it as needed for next years haunt.

Hellspawn, I can do one for you if you wish. I can't get it done for this year, but if you contact me I can work something up for next year. I can customize it to your haunt. *


----------



## Acererak (Jun 1, 2011)

Time to necro this thread.

I have posted a video showing the witches' candy house, complete with Fright Boy's awesome sound fx over here. Enjoy!


----------

